
What tools/apps/processes do you use to stay productive? Pros and cons of each? - cercatrova
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/what-tools-apps-and-processes-do-you-use-to-stay-productive-pros-and-cons-of-each-55c81ebb0d
======
cercatrova
I usually like to use Google Calendar to sort out my activities for the day
and figure out any blocks I have for the tasks I want to complete. I just wish
there were a way for the calendar to automatically "reflow" around my
tasks/events in case I miss something, and I want to reschedule it later.
Better yet, why not have a calendar that auto-schedules my tasks for me? Is
anyone working on this problem, or just generally a better calendar?

